# Mantua Open 2009



## Stefan (Sep 23, 2009)

Was that really in Italy? What an invasion...
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MantuaOpen2009


----------



## Pitzu (Sep 23, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Was that really in Italy? What an invasion...
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MantuaOpen2009


Yes. 14 golds in 13 events...


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 24, 2009)

It was an amazing competition! Very well organized and all the cubers were friendly and cool! 

And yes, Milán and Bence are officially crazy, i expected a gold medal at least for Breandan.


----------



## Pitzu (Sep 24, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> And yes, Milán and Bence are officially crazy



Wasn't there a Kylie Minogue song about it?! "Crazy Baticz true.."


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 24, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > And yes, Milán and Bence are officially crazy
> ...



 It's even better then this:

"- Where do you go?
- We are going to Mantova.
- Baticz Milán!"


----------



## Branca (Oct 2, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> It was an amazing competition! Very well organized and all the cubers were friendly and cool!



Thanks Olivér, glad to hear that


----------

